# Sonne, Mond & Wolken 2017



## mitch (1. Jan. 2017)

der äußere Ring der Grillstraße


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2017)

Den hab ich auch schon gesehen. Das ist doch der, der wenn Fett in die heisse Kohle tropft hinterm Andromeda - Nebel zu finden ist.


----------



## mitch (1. Jan. 2017)

Venus & Mond:
 

hier etwas deutlicher:
 

und viel


----------



## Digicat (3. Jan. 2017)

Gestern hat es bei uns im Nachbarort so ausgesehen

  
Leider nur aus dem Smartphon

Heute war es nicht mehr so strahlend schön ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Jan. 2017)

WOW  Helmut,
was heißt hier 'leider nur mit dem Smartphone'?
ich bin schwer beeindruckt, was Deines da bringt!
Tolles Foto!


----------



## Erin (11. Jan. 2017)

Morgens 6.30 am Bahnhof...zumindest auf dem Smartphone siehts ganz nett aus  In groß...naja, aber die Farben gefallen mir...

     

Helmut...so ein Bild bekomme ich kaum mit der Kamera hin^^ Echt toll!


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,
das geht ja schon wieder gut los im Neuen Jahr ! Ich habe noch zwei alte Fotos vom letzten (kurz vor Silvester).


----------



## mitch (18. Juni 2017)

da hat sich aber im letzten halben Jahr nicht viel getan - wird mal wieder Zeit für neue Bilder

    

und die hab ich auch noch unter der Sonne erwischt


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juni 2017)

WOW - Drillinge???  Ein eher seltener Anblick!
Gestern Abend, nicht ein Wölkchen am Himmel.....
und auf einmal, gegen 21.30, vom allerletzten Sonnenlicht
so grade eben noch angestrahlt....


----------



## DbSam (18. Juni 2017)

Eva, 

schau genau hin, da ist auch ein Reh drin versteckt ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2017)

Sonne, Mond und Wolken,
das sind immer wieder interessante Motive. Ich muß mich mal mehr mit Panoramas beschäftigen, das Thema fordert einen in dieser Richtung geradezu heraus.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
wir hatten gerade wieder Vollmond - und keine Bilder . Ich hab' mal wieder einen neuen Untergang aufgenommen - das Getreide ist mittlerweile reif.


----------



## Anja Thomas (11. Juli 2017)

Hab auch ein schönes Bild vom Mond für euch, das war im März.


----------



## Anja W. (15. Juli 2017)

Die Spatzen, die ich eben eigentlich fotografieren wollte, hatten keine Lust. Da habe ich die Kamera mal nach oben gehalten.

 

Herzliche Grüße und einen wunderschönen Sonntag
Anja


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
ich möchte den thread mal wieder mit ein paar neuen Aufnahmen "befeuern". Derzeit haben wir viele Gelegenheiten für eindrucksvolle Bilder in dieser Katagorie. Und da sieht man auch gleich mal wieder, wie schön Heimat sein kann .


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2017)

partielle Mondfinsternis August 2017

         

so arg wars ja nun auch ned


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2017)

Wolken
 

und von gestern die partielle MF
  

LG
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Aug. 2017)

Gestern um 21°°


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2017)

Servus

Gestern war ein besonders klarer Nachthimmel um den "Perseidenregen" fotografisch festzuhalten. Bin kurz vor die Türe gegangen ...

Milchstraße mit Meteoriten
 

und ohne Meteoriten
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2017)

Ein Wolkenbild ...

  

LG
Helmut


----------



## Anja Thomas (16. Aug. 2017)

Hab da auch noch was für euch....


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2017)

Schöner Mond, Anja ... 

LG
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
22 Beiträge, aber schon über 200 Sonnenuntergänge dies Jahr, und unzählige Wolken und auch einige "Monde" .Gerade derzeit erlebe ich schöne Sonnenuntergänge, und gehe immer wieder 'raus zum Fotografieren (so langsam weiß es wohl das ganze Dorf ). Vorgestern war wieder ein schöner Tag.


----------



## mitch (25. Aug. 2017)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> so langsam weiß es wohl das ganze Dorf


das kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Annett (26. Aug. 2017)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 22 Beiträge, aber schon über 200 Sonnenuntergänge dies Jahr, und unzählige Wolken und auch einige "Monde" .Gerade derzeit erlebe ich schöne Sonnenuntergänge, und gehe immer wieder 'raus zum Fotografieren (so langsam weiß es wohl das ganze Dorf ). Vorgestern war wieder ein schöner Tag.
> Anhang anzeigen 190882 Anhang anzeigen 190883



Ich glaube, da haben wir den gleichen Sonnenuntergang (vom 22.8.) festgehalten. Nur mit unterschiedlichem Motiv. 

   

Edit: Einen etwas älteren (21.8.) habe ich auch noch. War ganz schön spannend für den Buben. Ich glaube der hat noch nie einen Ballon landen, über das Feld schleifen und dann umkippen gesehen. 
Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2017)

Am 17.08.2017 haben Wolken den Blick auf die Milchstraße verhindert ...

  

--- aber am 19.08.2017 war die Nacht Sternenklar ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2017)

Der Mond von heute

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## HannesDerZweite (31. Aug. 2017)

Letzte Woche in der Toskana
      
gruß Hannes


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Aug. 2017)

Letzte Woche am Starnbergersee.

     

am nächsten Tag gab die Kamera ihren Geist auf, Objektivmotor am A...ch.  Na ja sie hat immerhin 7 Jahre gehalten, das ist ja heutzutage schon was. 

Werde mich nach was neuem umschauen müssen. Hatte aber zum Glück noch eine Reserveknipse dabei. .


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
die Sonnenuntergänge bleiben schön, sogar mittlerweile ohne Wolken.


----------



## mitch (28. Sep. 2017)

es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein paar neue Bilder


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2017)

hier noch 2 von gestern


----------



## Anja W. (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

die Bilder sind zwar schon von Anfang September, aber ich komme heute erst dazu, sie von der Kamera zu ziehen.
Am Samstag hatte ich da Dienst und bin durch den Sonnennebel gefahren. Am Sonntag bin ich dann mit Kamera früher los. Einige Bilder habe ich zur Straße hin gemacht, also nur Bäume im Nebel. Beim Runterladen ist mir nun aufgefallen, wie unglaublich viele Straßenschilder an einer kleinen Landstraße zwischen zwei Dörfern stehen... Auf jedem Bild sind mindestens 2 

 

      

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## mitch (2. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Anja,

 das sind klasse Aufnahmen geworden - der frühe Vogel ...


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Okt. 2017)

Gestern beim Morgenspaziergang, viel Nebel aber leider kam die Sonne nicht durch


----------



## Anja W. (2. Okt. 2017)

Sieht auch so toll aus!


----------



## axel120470 (2. Okt. 2017)

Dann will ich auch mal 2 Bilder beisteuern.
Sind aber vom Juli diesen Jahres. Hab den Thread gerade erst entdeckt.


----------



## mitch (2. Okt. 2017)

@trampelkraut: der Nebel hat was 

... und noch ein paar mehr von gestern - das Licht war recht spannend


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Mitch,
das sind ja klasse Aufnahmen - da kann ich nicht mithalten. Dafür gab's heut' abend einen spektakulären Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Okt. 2017)

Superspektakulär!


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2017)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Dafür gab's heut' abend einen spektakulären Sonnenuntergang.


... als wenn der Himmel brennen würde


----------



## Zacky (7. Okt. 2017)

...hier mal ein Foto meines Junior-Fotografen...

- gestern, ca. 22.00 Uhr, Canon Eos 1300 D, Objektiv 500 mm Festbrennweite


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Rico,

da  sich bei diesem Objektiv die Brennweite auf eine analoge SLR Kamera bezieht, vermute ich das die tatsächliche Brennweite je nach Sensor ( APS-C oder CMOS ) bei
750 mm oder sogar 1000 mm liegen dürfte.

ist das Bild eine Auschnittsvergrößerung oder die Orginalgröße.


----------



## Zacky (7. Okt. 2017)

Das Foto ist als RAW-Datei aufgenommen worden und der elementare Ausschnitt vergößert worden. 



trampelkraut schrieb:


> vermute ich das die tatsächliche Brennweite je nach Sensor ( APS-C oder CMOS ) bei
> 750 mm oder sogar 1000 mm liegen dürfte.


 Ich habe die Frage mal den Foto-Junior weitergeleitet, der seine Unterlagen zur Kamera nochmal gecheckt hat und es ist ein CMOS-Sensor.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Okt. 2017)

Ich hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt, die Brennweite bleibt natürlich gleich. Nur der tatsächliche Bildausschnitt entspricht dem eines 800 mm Objektivs


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Okt. 2017)

Vor 30 min


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Okt. 2017)

Seid langem wieder mal klarer Himmel am Abend.


----------



## dizzzi (29. Okt. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Vor 30 min
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 193479 Anhang anzeigen 193480 Anhang anzeigen 193481 Anhang anzeigen 193482


An solchen Bildern sieht man wie schützenswerte unser Planet ist.


----------



## Sternie (29. Okt. 2017)

Da habe ich auch noch was schönes:


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2017)

So lansam wird er runder, 86% in 3 Tagen ist Vollmond.


----------



## koile (2. Nov. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> So lansam wird er runder, 86% in 3 Tagen ist Vollmond.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 193868



Dann nimmt er aber wieder ab ! Ich nicht


----------



## Zacky (11. Nov. 2017)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle doch mal auf eine FB-Seite aufmerksam machen, was vielleicht gerade für die Fotografie-Liebhaber eine interessante Seite ist. Wie ich finde, sehr schöne Bilder, spannende Geschichten dahinter und ja, ich kenne den Fotografen persönlich... 


https://www.facebook.com/GrubeFotografie/


----------

